# Any Interest in a Houston/Woodlands/Conroe Area Herf?



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Just wondering.

Any interest?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I would be interested but I won't be back in Houston till Oct. 6th. When are you looking to do this?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Not sure- was seeing if anyone had interest in it and if anyone had any ideas of where to do it.

My only idea would be to do it at a B&M- but this may be out of the ordinary. Never been to a herf but I am interested- so I am trying to generate some interest!


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

I would be interested, I would prefer a weekday after 4:00 as I work in Houston, but life towards galveston. PM when we develop more interest and nail down a time and place.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Bigd417 said:


> I would be interested, I would prefer a weekday after 4:00 as I work in Houston, but life towards galveston. PM when we develop more interest and nail down a time and place.


Sure think. I think that sounds like a good time block to begin with.


----------



## Barzune (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey guys Serious Cigars is hosting a Partagas event on Thursday, September 14th at 6:00PM. should be pretty good.

www.SeriousCigars.com


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Don Guido said:


> Hey guys Serious Cigars is hosting a Partagas event on Thursday, September 14th at 6:00PM. should be pretty good.
> 
> www.SeriousCigars.com


Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------

